# Cabinet Refinished. Project 508



## Surreal Painting (May 10, 2015)

Hello recently did some cabinet refinishing. Wanted to share a bit.

Location: MN
Project size: 17 base cabinets, 42 doors and drawers. 
Predicted Man hours: Roughly 30. 
Actual Man hours: Roughly 30.
Goals: Transform from dark stained oak to Painted Off white.
Cabinets: 20-30 years old. Good quality for the day.
Method: Cleaned, Sanded, Primed and Doctored, 2 top coats. Sprayed Doors, rolled and brushed bases.
Products: Krud Kutter, 220-320 Sand Paper, FastPrime2, Proclassics latex based Satin.


Pics from before with some sanding going on. Changing hardware.
Before: 

Part of process: I stopped chalking to take this picture. Notice the huge gaps!!! This isn't even the worst one. 

Delivery: Rosin paper. I love wrapping them like presents and having them open the first one. The look on their faces are priceless. 

After:


----------



## Surreal Painting (May 10, 2015)




----------



## I paint paint (May 4, 2014)

Looks great from where I sit. Thanks for sharing.

I don't have a spray shop. Is your profit margin more or less the same on a 30 hour project like this vs. a 30 hour completely onsite resi repaint?

Always wondered, though maybe it's a no two jobs alike kind of thing.


----------



## kdpaint (Aug 14, 2010)

Nice work! Kitchen looks great.


----------



## Surreal Painting (May 10, 2015)

I paint paint said:


> Looks great from where I sit. Thanks for sharing.
> 
> I don't have a spray shop. Is your profit margin more or less the same on a 30 hour project like this vs. a 30 hour completely onsite resi repaint?
> 
> Always wondered, though maybe it's a no two jobs alike kind of thing.


It is a different job however since I work for square foot/amount of some thing to be painted. Usually the outcome is roughly similar. The thing that makes this more profitable then a similar paying job with same amount of hours is. Half the Job can be done at home. Generally take the doors and drawers. Which means during the day I can work anywhere and during the night I can do coats in between my shows/bids/outings.

2 Things I did not consider on this job was. Learned from this Job

1. How to remove false front handles that are in front of gas ranges. The one my helper is working on had about 1 inch gap to get a tool/hands into.
2. Reassembly- Bases were not square so the doors didn't shut properly or mount squarely. Hinges were non adjustable. Didn't notice that 7 doors were off big time prior to removal. Those were a few hours not accounted for.


----------



## PNW Painter (Sep 5, 2013)

Excellent work! Thanks for sharing the lessons you learned from this job. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Phinnster (Feb 20, 2013)

Looks great
What was your primer

Also any insight on your s q ft price
I would love to know


----------



## Surreal Painting (May 10, 2015)

Phinnster said:


> Looks great
> What was your primer
> 
> Also any insight on your s q ft price
> I would love to know


Zinnser fastprime 2. Was between this and stix. Testing showed both to perform well on this particular substrate. Only difference was price and stix sanded better.

Don't currently have a square foot price. For cabinets I'm a little more laid back. I charge per base and a little per door. Some do it the other way around. At least around here the only thing I can say is it was around 4k. I'm 3/3 this summer so price will creep up a bit on the next.


----------

